# First Cut out coming up.. Need some advice



## BackYardPhenomena (Jul 11, 2012)

So I finally replied to one of the Craigslist bee removal adds, partly because I would like to integrate some feral stock (that aren't africanized of course) in the beeyard, and partly because the person was just down the street. 

I went over this evening to measure and take pictures of the hive. It is located in the back of a mobile home. The bees seem pretty docile, since I was able to measure around there hive, without even a guard be checking me out. About 80 " off the ground so a ladder will be needed and I plan on rigging up a Bushkill style vac system this weekend. I 've got some pictures here, I am just wondering where to start cutting and how high? The paneling seems to be some kind of composite with the top and bottom being aluminum. What tools should I bring on this trip?

Thanks for any advice. This should be quite an experience.


----------



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

Looks to me that you could just pull off that rotted wood section. I'm guessing an air conditioner was there at one time?
What's with the wire screening? Bring all the tools you think you may need. There have been many questions like yours before. Try a search.
Take pics of the process.


----------



## Beev (Jul 16, 2011)

The bees MIGHT be living in just the void in the wall, but they may also be in the "attic" space. You have to consider what you may have to de-construct to get to them all. If no one is living in the trailer that makes things easier. Like Mr. Beeman, I would start with the plywood plug where the AC was and go from there. As for tools, long and short pry bars, hammer, cordless drill with nut driver bits, saws-all, tin snips, skill saw, buckets with lids, beevac, and just about anything else I could throw in the truck.


----------



## jimsteelejr (Sep 21, 2012)

how old is that trailer? Is it old enough to have abestos in the wall? at least wear a dust mask until you see whats in there. be sure to bring lots of empty frames with out foundation. Then you can cut the comb into sections and place it in the frames (we use rubber bands to secure it but others use string or wire). When you dump the bees back into the hive body with their comb and brood you improve your odds of them staying.
We usually bring a spray bottle of sugar water. Dampening the bees a little keeps them from flying and they are busy grooming off the water that they are more docile. Only use it if you have too though.
My wife usually does all of the vacuuming-she says I am too impatient. She will vacuum till the sunsets if I let her but then when she does it we tend to be more sucessful and get stung less. So be patient.
Good luck, let us all know how it turns out.


----------



## shannonswyatt (May 7, 2012)

For cutting you probably want to think about making the hole bigger than you think it will need to be. It is easier to reconstruct a void with larger pieces than trying to reuse small pieces. The building doesn't look like a treasure, so they may not care how much you hack it up. You could probably pull out the rotted wood section to get a view (it needs to go in any case), but my guess is that once you pull it you will see just comb. I would assume the hive goes all the way to the top plate, but as Beev mentioned it may go above into a ceiling void as well. If it was a hole cut into the wall for an A/C unit you would think they would reinforce below the cut to support the unit, so maybe it may not go down too far. You could try tapping on the inside ceiling to see if you get an alarm response to tell the boundaries. You would probably need a stethoscope to hear it though. 

This being a trailer I would not be surprised if you end up taking most of the back wall off. Get someone to take some pics while you do the job. 

Watch some of JPtheBeeman videos on Youtube. Everyone of these is different, so you need to be flexible once you make the first cut. Bring lots of buckets, lots of tools, and lots of water.


----------



## BackYardPhenomena (Jul 11, 2012)

Thanks for the replies folks. The is to do this on Saturday. I have built the Bushkill style vac. 

I think I have all the tools necessary.. sawzall (reciprocating saw, pry bar, drill, buckets, knife... so on. I really hope it's not in the roof, because I wouldn't know what to do. 

The owner of the trailer park is taking care of repairs and have gotten the ok to do what ever is needed to get it out. I am pretty excited and nervous at the same time.


----------



## Cleo C. Hogan Jr (Feb 27, 2010)

Didn't I just read on another thread that Florida will start prosecuting anyone who removes bees from another persons property whether paid or for free. Not sure of the thread, but, it said you had to be a licensed pest control removal person.

Might check into this.


----------



## BackYardPhenomena (Jul 11, 2012)

Yeah.. it's pretty ambiguous right now. Local Beeks are saying you can do it as long as there is no charge.... others are saying can remove swarms but no established comb.


----------



## Cleo C. Hogan Jr (Feb 27, 2010)

The comments on the thread didn't seem to be that ambiguous. They quoated Mr Page .,(I think that was his name) as saying it did not matter whether free or not, that they would prosecute. Might want to keep it low key.

I found the thread, it is "Swarms, cutouts in Florida". in this Forum.

cchoganjr


----------

